
Russian Insider Says State-Run Doping Fueled Olympic Gold - williamscales
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/sports/russia-doping-sochi-olympics-2014.html
======
dmix
The NYTimes is implying that Russia might be involved in the killing of two
former officials?

> Back in Russia, two of Dr. Rodchenkov’s close colleagues died unexpectedly
> in February, within weeks of each other; both were former antidoping
> officials, one who resigned soon after Dr. Rodchenkov fled the country.

This seems like either a big deal or coincidence. Although I doubt they have
much evidence other than to say they died 'unexpectedly'. Which is always a
safe observation when two people have heart attacks, one at age 52. Although
losing your job and being called 'disgraced' can definitely increase the odds.

------
justsaysmthng
If it's true, I wouldn't be surprised at all, just amused. Also, I wouldn't be
surprised if other countries do it too.

Professional Sport, like the rest of society is corrupt as hell.

Cycling, Athletics, Soccer, Baseball .. you name it.. mainly because it's not
about the sport, it's about the money.

The more money involved, the more incentives to cheat.

Now when someone cheats and doesn't get caught, you either cry wolf, or shut
up and cheat too. If they do, we'll do it too. There are millions on the table
up for grabs.

After all, why is it so wrong to dope? Who's affected ? The TV viewers ?

They just drink their beers and eat their chips and get fat watching sports,
then go out and buy all the crap that's shoveled into their minds during the
commercial breaks.

Because "sports" is not about physical exercise, it's about advertising. It's
not about being healthy, it's about getting high blood pressure and diabetes
from sitting in front of the TV screen...

It's all a big charade anyway.. so, nothing surprising here.

------
exhilaration
We hear about state-level actors hacking into computer systems but the
allegation here is that they managed to hack into sealed urine bottles. It
seems like no system safe in the face of sufficient money and manpower.

------
carsongross
I would be surprised to learn that USOC isn't doing the same thing.

The stakes are so high now and the training is so thorough, the temptation to
cheat must be immense.

~~~
germinalphrase
Are the stakes really that high?

Perhaps I'm naive - but other than bragging rights (and corruption potential
for hosting nations) what is really at stake?

~~~
mhurron
> other than bragging rights

Nationalism makes people do some stupid things.

------
skylan_q
I like getting my news on what Russia is doing bad from the New York Times. It
doesn't get more credible than that.

